# A short biograghy of poor Francisco.



## bettabug (Apr 7, 2010)

He started out as a perfectly happy, healthy little boy. He ate and swam without troubles. Then, one day, I decided to buy Francisco a nice accesory, so, I went to the thrift store and found what I thought was a pretty multi colored glass cup that was made of blown glass. I cleaned it, and made sure it was perfectly safe for him. It turned out to be a plain see-through glass cup with PAINT on it!!! :| He tried to eat the flaking paint, so I reached in and used a loose silk plant to get him away from it without hurting him. I took the cup out, but my mom didn't want me to clean the tank because the whole family was pretty busy. I tried to fish out as many flakes as possible, but I guess I didn't get all of them, because afterwards he was acting really wierd. Frisco (thats what I used to call him for short) would spend hours sitting and staring at nothing, instead of swimming around watching me clean my room. One day, he died. A few hours before he died, instead of being afraid of my finger being in the water like he usually did after he became insane, he came up to my finger and, he didnt bite my finger but he kissed it! It were as if he was saying "good bye mommie". :sob:


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It's terrible that your mom wouldn't let you clean the tank.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

*hug* wow that has to suck im real sorry you had to go through that


----------



## bettabug (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the hug, Creat! I didnt get to know him too well, but he would have been the funnest pet I ever ever had, if it werent for the fact that the tank is waaay to heavy for me, and ma doesnt trust me washing th e tank. it is this HUGE goblet shaped tank. frisco (or franny, as my sis rudly called him) loved that tank!


----------



## RainbowIsland (Jan 10, 2011)

That's a horrible way to have to die. At least he knew that it was his time and gave you his first little kiss. Your sweet little betta swims on in a new world that's danger free.


----------



## bettabug (Apr 7, 2010)

i hope he is dancing in a huge tank with a pet snail.. :') (happy tears for him)


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. :,( If this happened to me, I would be pretty angry at my mom. Don't worry he is living in a vast, clean river with all the bloodworms he could eat. :,)


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

SO sad! Very sorry. ):

The kiss was a goodbye, and a thanks for rescuing me kiss.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss! I'm so sorry that it happened the way it did.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry! That is sad. :/ I agree, your mom should have let you clean the tank. But you did your best.  And the scams of pet stores can ruin all gifts for your betta. I spent $10 on a heater one time that got way to hot and ended up making the temperature fluctuate so badly that my fish got Ich. They were guppies though... bettas are better.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Aww! That's such a sweet way to say goodbye. He must have really loved you, so sorry about the loss. ;(


----------

